# DIY Kydex cheek riser



## deputyatnight (Aug 27, 2010)

I just thought I'd put something up here about the little project I got myself into yesterday.  I got tired of hunting for a cheek rest/ riser for my AR-15 and figured I'd make my own from a piece of  Kydex I had laying on my counter.  I've seen projects where holes were drill and screws were used, but I figured there must be an easier way that didn't require holes being drilled.  I set off to make it work with the charging handle having room to fully move, and to set my eye at the proper level with the scope.
I used a piece of thick Kydex, I believe it's 0.09 thickness.  The shape started out as a 5" wide strip of copy paper that was used to make a template.  I estimated how high it would be, and allowed for some wiggle room.  I cut out the kydex after tracing the shape onto it.  I used a hand saw with fine teeth to cut it, then sanded the edges flat with 100 grit sandpaper.  I also beveled the edges and put a slight radius on the corners.
I heated the oven to 290 degrees, and placed the kydex onto a silicone cookie sheet liner, for 7 minutes, which is cooler and a shorter time than I've seen listed elsewhere.  While that was heating up, I cut a few really small pieces of heavy-duty two-sided tape, and put them on the stock, in the middle of where it would be positioned.  I cut a few 1" strips of foam rubber (some sponge would work as well), and set them on top of the stock.
When the material was heated, I removed it from the overn and used a spatula to carry it to the rifle, where I draped it over the stock and foam.  I hand contoured it to make it more round at the top, and then pressed it against the stock to get it to stick to the two-sided tape.  
I had to wiggle it a bit, to line it up to where I got the proper eye alignment, and once that was done, i pulled the sides away from the stock, and stuck larger piece of the tape onto the stock.  I had to use tweezers to remove the backing from the outside.  I used a heat gun to soften the material, then pressed it firmly against the sides of the stock, to match the contour, and secure the riser with the tape.
There is not wiggle to it at all, and I can't see any problems coming up.  I'll post pictures as soon as possible, but I thought I'd post the info in case anybody else wasn't happy with the products out there right now.
Here's a picture.  I know some people may not like that it can't be adjusted easily, but I don't really plan on having others shooting it, and the folks who looked through it all seemed to be able to see through the scope without any of the evil "black" showing.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like kydex has many uses . Nice work , Scott


----------



## ev239 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well done! I love working with Kydex.  I've thought about doing almost the same exact thing.  Thanks for posting!


----------

